# emerge & cose che fanno girare...

## HexDEF6

Guardando in giro per il forum ho trovato che qualcuno ha messo a disposizione l'ebuild per openoffice-ximian 1.1 rc2....

visto che ha delle belle iconcine e altre cose simpatiche, mi sono detto:

ma perche' non buttiamo al becco openoffice 1.0.3???

allora mi scarico l'ebuild e inizio a compilare....

tutto bene dopo 8 ore finche' non mi arriva un bel messaggio di spazio esaurito.......... 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

avevo "solo" 4Gb liberi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ma quanti cacchio ne servono????????????????

comunque sia libero un po di spazio e fiducioso lancio un bel emerge --resume

e ovviamente questo mi dice che non c'e' niente da resumare  :Sad: 

Scusate lo sfogo.... ma 8 ore buttate nel cesso mi fanno un pelino inc.

Ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ormai e' risaputo che OpenOffice e' un colosso da compilare. Comunque io per non sbagliare

avevo installato il bin.

----------

## realthing

Io con circa 5 giga e tanta tanta tanta pazienza dopo un tentativo andato più o meno come il tuo c'e l'ho fatta!

Ho però dovuto usare una altra partizione per compilare perchè sulla mia root non c'era abbastanza spazio

 :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

koffice r0x

----------

## HexDEF6

 *koma wrote:*   

> koffice r0x

 

cavolo ma se non ha almeno una K nel nome non lo usi un programma?!?!?!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao....

P.S. provero a farlo compilare in un'altra partizione..... ma come si fa?

----------

## koma

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   koffice r0x 
> 
> cavolo ma se non ha almeno una K nel nome non lo usi un programma?!?!?!   
> 
> Ciao....
> ...

 perKè dici Kuesto? Kome Ti pèermetti io non uso in modo spropositao le Kappa KaKKio

----------

## cerri

DUP! DUP! DUP!

Vergogna!!!  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74364

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> DUP! DUP! DUP!
> 
> Vergogna!!! 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=74364

 

What's DUP?

----------

## cerri

DUPlicated thread.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *cerri wrote:*   

> DUPlicated thread.

 

scusate per il thread doppio.... ma ero proprio inc. (colpa mia ovviamente che non avevo consultato il forum prima)

Ciao e scusate ancora   :Embarassed: 

----------

## HexDEF6

fra un po provo a compilare ximian openoffice 1.1 rc3....

ho ben 5.4 Gb liberi.... basteranno????????

Domani mattina vi dico come e' andata!

se a qualcuno interessa il precompilato per athlon xp..... mi faccia un fischio (sperando che vada tutto bene stanotte!)

ciao!

----------

## HexDEF6

Ci sono riuscito!!

se a qualcuno interessa ho compilato il tutto con queste cflags:

-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

l'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso e' la generazione dei pdf, che non va molto bene  :Sad: 

Ciao

----------

## pilla

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso e' la generazione dei pdf, che non va molto bene 
> 
> 

 

Ci sono piu di una forma di generazione dei pdf, lei può fare un PDF per leggere nel computer o per imprezione (scusa il mio italiano, non ho parlato  da due anni).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   
> 
> l'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso e' la generazione dei pdf, che non va molto bene 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sono contento di vedere un altro moderatore parlare italiano. Ora abbiamo cerri, bsolar, brandy

e Bloody Bastard. Non male vedere che l'italiano e' considerato.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   
> 
> l'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso e' la generazione dei pdf, che non va molto bene 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ho provato con tutte e 3 le maniere possibili, ma il massimo risultato e' di vedere il documento con le tabelle e le immagini, ma senza nessun carattere!

Idee?

----------

## pilla

Lei può  fare PDFs in un altro programma? 

Può  esse qualche probleme con le fonte?

fedeliallalinea, la mia famiglia è Pilla, habbiamo qualcosa di italiano  :Smile: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Lei può  fare PDFs in un altro programma? 
> 
> 

 

Non serve che mi dai del Lei!!!!!!!!!!

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Può  esse qualche probleme con le fonte?
> 
> 

 

Allora...

se salvo il file in .ps e poi uso ps2pdf non c'e' nessun problema.

Invece ecco che errori mi da oowriter quando esporto in pdf:

```

$ oowriter

Gnome session manager detected - session management disabled

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: GetFontEncodingVector badly broken

FIXME: CreateFontSubset badly broken

FIXME: CreateFontSubset badly broken

```

Ciao e Grazie per l'aiuto!

----------

## pilla

Dio, non c'è nessuno hit per GetFontEncondingVector in Google!   :Shocked: 

Chi versione di Xfree tu hai?

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Dio, non c'è nessuno hit per GetFontEncondingVector in Google!  
> 
> Chi versione di Xfree tu hai?

 

4.3.0-r2

azzarola... ma solo a me succedono questi casini?!?!?!?!

----------

## pilla

Tu hai un altro windows manager chi non è gnome?

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Tu hai un altro windows manager chi non è gnome?

 

anche da root sotto kde non funziona  :Sad: 

----------

## HexDEF6

ho scoperto che se uso solo i font helvetica mi esporta il pdf senza problemi  :Sad: 

----------

## pilla

C'è una option in OpenOffice per selezzionare fonts, non ricordo dove è....

----------

## bsolar

 *pilla wrote:*   

> C'è una option in OpenOffice per selezzionare fonts, non ricordo dove è....

 

pilla? Che è "pilla"???  :Shocked: 

EDIT: Nooo mi mancherà il nick BB... per fortuna che almeno l'arma contundente d'ordinanza è sempre presente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pilla

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pilla? Che è "pilla"??? 
> 
> EDIT: Nooo mi mancherà il nick BB... per fortuna che almeno l'arma contundente d'ordinanza è sempre presente 

 

Io sono e sempre sarò un bloody bastard  :Smile: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Ho appena finito di emergiare openoffice ximian 1.1

direi che va proprio bene, e anche l'esportazione dei pdf funziona che e' una meraviglia!

Ciao!

----------

## Gandalf98

Anche io ho finito ieri sera! 

Va molto bene, tra l'altro è la prima versione di openoffice che riesco a compilare in italiano, le altre non so perchè non hanno mai funzionato!

L'unica pecca è che l'ho compilata con:

```

#LANGUAGE="39" emerge -b openoffice-ximian

```

ma il pacchetto non me lo ha fatto.... bhuu bhuu

Cià

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Anche io ho finito ieri sera! 
> 
> Va molto bene, tra l'altro è la prima versione di openoffice che riesco a compilare in italiano, le altre non so perchè non hanno mai funzionato!
> 
> L'unica pecca è che l'ho compilata con:
> ...

 

basta che usi  

quickpkg openoffice-ximian

e ti crea il pacchetto binario da quello che e' installato!

Ciao!

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> basta che usi
> 
> quickpkg openoffice-ximian
> ...

 

Fiiiico

----------

## shev

Restando in tema, chi mi dice le differenze principali tra la versione ximian di OO e quella standard? 

Si, sono pigro, potrei cercarlo da solo ma per una volta voglio sfruttarvi anch'io  :Laughing: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Restando in tema, chi mi dice le differenze principali tra la versione ximian di OO e quella standard? 
> 
> Si, sono pigro, potrei cercarlo da solo ma per una volta voglio sfruttarvi anch'io 

 

si carica piu' velocemente, si integra meglio in gnome e le iconcine dei bottoni sono decisamente migliori!

http://primates.ximian.com/~michael/guadec-ooo-2003/OOo.html

http://www.ximian.com/products/desktop/features.html#openoffice

Ciao!

----------

## Gandalf98

Ad essere sincero il motivo principale che mi ha spinto a provare la versione ximian è stato il look!! Le icone di default di openoffice metteno una tristezza!! Anche i font dell'interfaccia sono decisamente migliori!!

Per il resto:

-)essendo passato direttamente dalla 1.0.3 alla ximian, non posso dire se sia più veloce o meno

-) usando KDE, non so se si integri meglio con gnome

Cià

----------

